# 1 week vacation, what to do about indoor/outdoor cat?



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

We have solved our problems with our indoor/outdoor cat -- she gets along with our indoor cat and uses the literbox. So this winter she'll likely become indoor only, subject to what she wants. 

I dont really know what to do about vacation though, because I cant see the neighbors kid (who will do the feeding) keeping her inside successfully. She is too fast and clever. And outside the food will get covered with ants, eaten by a stray that comes around (that has hissy fights with my cat) or whatever. 

Its kind of a no win situation I think.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Maybe give him a bag of cat treats & when he opens the door coming in or out to throw a couple away from the door (towards the inside, of course) so the cat will go for the treats?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We put the food bowl inside a larger shallow bowl filled with water to prevent ants getting into food bowl.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What I would do is train the boy on the different ways to keep a cat from dashing out (bag, leg, etc.) That said, if the cat was never inside for a full few days, or even 1 full day, I wouldn't make this vacation the start of his indoor-only life, since you're not there to help with the transition. I'd leave him outside and get the boy to feed the cat outside and keep an eye on the cat. Or you can leave him inside and worst-case, he'll escape and finish the week living outside.


----------

